# General > The Literature Network >  Allow email setting..

## Logos

I was just wondering Admin..

what is the default setting when one first joins this site regarding email allowance? 

Is the default set to *not* allow email? 

Does one have to go into their User Control Panel once they've signed up to change it to allow emails to be sent to them? 

I've just noticed a number of users recently who, when clicking on their nickname or profile, you can't send an email to them and I wonder if people are aware of this.

Also.. if one does allow email to be sent, do people see the actual address or is it kept private?

----------


## Admin

I believe its by default on, and the email address is kept private (its sent through a form) only mods and admins can look up a user's actual email address.

----------


## salma mahmud

Hello everybody,
I'm a college lecturer in English at Greenwich University, Karachi, Pakistan, and I love reading, especially writers like Sylvia Plath.
Salma Mahmud

----------


## Logos

Hello Salma Mahmud, welcome to the Literature Network forums. 

This area of the forums is for site problems, or questions specifically regarding its layout, or the use of it etc. 

People might not see you in here  :Smile:  

I would suggest you check out the General Chat section of the forums to start, or if you would like, you could start a topic at the below link to introduce yourself

http://www.online-literature.com/for...lay.php?f=2355

hope to see you around  :Wave:

----------


## rachel

This helps a lot. I was wondering also why whenever I wish to send an email it ALWAYS says that the person doesn't want it yet I don't remember saying that when I signed up.
also when I signed up under the word "referrals" it always said zero. lately it says 1. I don't even know what that means. Can you explain please and thankyou.

----------


## Logos

rachel because the email settings default automatically to _not_ allow when one signs up, you have to go and change it, it's likely that not a lot of people think to go to this part of their profile to switch it to `allow'.

Have you referred anyone to the site?  :Smile:

----------


## rachel

well yes everyone I know but no one has told me they joined.

----------

